# Dont forget to drain the water from your tractor...



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

Its cold out side... Don't forget to check your tractors for antifreeze... Also if you have Hit & miss engines don't forget to drain them... 
<img src=http://user.pa.net/~kbeitz/Post-em/enginejack.gif>


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks for the tip Kevin. It is amazing how we all forget the simple stuff we have to do to our stuff when the seasons change. Well, I got to go. Got to clean the sludge out of my snowblowers carb. The one that I left gas in all summer.:argh: :argh: :argh:


----------

